
Deals Landlords Cut with Internet Providers - sinak
https://backchannel.com/the-new-payola-deals-landlords-cut-with-internet-providers-cf60200aa9e9#.yi8aa6tks
======
squiguy7
I moved into an apartment last year and soon found out that AT&T was the only
provider. This was quite disappointing to me as there are faster options for
the same price. I wish this was illegal.

